# Can you mount a John Deere 120R Loader on a 2210?



## WR10000 (May 15, 2019)

Has anyone mounted a 120R Loader on a 2210 or have any related advice?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello WR10000,

The 120R loader is compatible with John Deere tractor models 1023, 1025R, and 2025R. 

The loader specified for a John Deere 2210 is a John Deere 210 loader.


----------



## WR10000 (May 15, 2019)

BigT said:


> Hello WR10000,
> 
> The 120R loader is compatible with John Deere tractor models 1023, 1025R, and 2025R.
> 
> The loader specified for a John Deere 2210 is a John Deere 210 loader.


In another forum, a 2210 owner mounted a H120 loader on his tractor by fabricating a custom mounting bracket. I am interested to see if anyone has done it with a 120R, which I understand is similar in some ways to the H120.

City Tractor sells a mount for the 120R to mount on the 2305. I called them today to see about one for the 2210 and they said that they’re considering fabricating a mount for it but It’s not in production yet. A link to their offering follows:









2019 John Deere Loader Mounts for 2305 | Compact Utility Tractors | MachineFinder


Find a 2019 John Deere Loader Mounts for 2305 for sale near you. Browse the most popular John Deere models at the best prices on MachineFinder.




www.machinefinder.com


----------

